# ThinkPad Trackpoint



## balanga (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone have X working with a ThinkPad TrackPoint?

I have an IBM ThinkPad T41p on which I have installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE along with xorg but I can't get any response from the mouse cursor. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

Doesn't a Thinkpad have a Synaptics touchpad? x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics


----------



## beatgammit (Oct 28, 2014)

SirDice said:


> Doesn't a Thinkpad have a Synaptics touchpad? x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics



I imagine the OP is talking about the pointing stick on the keyboard, not the trackpad. I played with FreeBSD briefly on my ThinkPad t430 and got far enough to get my TrackPoint and touchpad working, but I don't remember what specific settings I set in my xorg.conf.


----------



## balanga (Nov 6, 2014)

beatgammit said:


> I imagine OP is talking about the pointing stick on the keyboard, not the trackpad. I played with FreeBSD briefly on my ThinkPad t430 and got far enough to get my trackpoint and touchpad working, but I don't remember what specific settings I set in my xorg.conf.


For some reason, unknown to me, it automagically started working. I never touched xorg.conf, in fact I don't think there is one. There is a /root/xorg.conf.new but I have not edited it.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never had to do anything special to get the pointing sitck working on an IBM/Lenovo other than install x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.  The first thought that popped into my mind was that you built/installed x11/xorg with sysutils/hal, but didn't start hal.  In that case, IIRC your keyboard wouldn't work in xorg either.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 7, 2014)

And if you want to use the middle mouse button and TrackPoint to scroll, use this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_flags="-VH"
```
You might need to add "-L 10 -U 10" to the flags if scrolling acts weird.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh, that's right.  I also put in:

```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_flags="-A 2.0,2.0 -a 1.2 -V"
```
after being inspired by this nice post to check out moused().


----------

